# Ring Sling vs. Boba Wrap



## callmemaybbby

Which do you prefer? I would be wearing my baby until about 15 lbs or so, so the sagging shouldn't be an issue. The ring sling seems easier to put on and off since you can keep it tied and not have to redo it every time. I will not be wearing my baby all day every day either, just mostly when going out, shopping, and sometimes around the house.


----------



## Faythe

Trust me, you won't want to use the boba till that weight!

You could get both and sell on the Boba when you're done :)


----------



## lozzy21

Why only 15lb? Some babys are that at 3 months old, others not till 7 months.


----------



## LockandKey

I'm definitely getting a ring sling this time around, mostly for the newborn stages so I can wear my baby close and still take care of my active toddler, but I am sure I will end up using it way beyond the newborn stage too


----------



## callmemaybbby

lozzy21 said:


> Why only 15lb? Some babys are that at 3 months old, others not till 7 months.

I don't want to put too much weight on my back as I have pretty bad back problems.


----------



## Faythe

What's up with your back? :)

I know quite a few people who have back problems (myself included) and can wear babies no worries at all.

Aslong as you have the right carrier/wrap then it shouldn't be a big issue really :hugs:


----------



## AllieCat

I have only ever really liked slings. I have the Boba wrap but it bunches up and loses shape.


----------



## lozzy21

I have back problems but have no problems wearing my 28lb toddler. With a proper carrier back problems should not be an issue.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Between the two, I'd go with a nice ring sling. Stretchy wraps are nice for little babies, but after 3 or 4 months it isn't as comfortable.


----------



## Beankeeper

My LO is 16ish lbs now & the stretchy wrap will be retired very soon! It's still okay but I am starting to feel the strain a bit. It's been amazing up until now though, really comfy for him & me. He sleeps like a dream in it, especially if we're out in the fresh air.


----------



## callmemaybbby

That's nice to hear that other people with back problems can wear their babies no problem. I have heard on other websites the opposite! I think I will end up going with the ring sling.


----------



## lozzy21

It really does depend on the carrier. I use a baby bjorn once when my LO was 3 months old and about 11/12lb and i was in agony after 5 mins. I use a womat at the moment and can carry her for hours at 28lb and nearly 27 months.


----------

